# Canadian Peacekeeper Modular Vest



## westie47 (6 Dec 2004)

Has anyone bought or tried the new CP modular vest or the pouches? I'm looking for something other than our TV. Either A&D or Tactical Tailor right now. Although the A&D vest tore fairly easily after a two day patrolling ex.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Dec 2004)

I had a look at the Peacekeeper vests online.  While I haven't seen the vest in person, the two things I'm not nuts about are the zipper closure and the lack of a drag handle.

With that said, having expanded their line of field kit/tactical equipment and having it all online will certainly add some more competition to the Canadian kit manufacturing community.

Perhaps Wheeler's new website will spur Brian Kroon at Dropzone to get his website updated to include his company's complete product line...


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Dec 2004)

Hey Matt,

I just talked to Brian not too long ago, have you, or anyone else got any feedback not only on his vests, but his modular 64 Pattern ruck in Cadpat? The 64 pattern is pricey, but the explanation he gave for this made sense. As for the Tac Vest,I was thinking about putting the 2x 3 Mag pouches on the left side of the issue tac vest, but am not sure how that would affect the way I would be able to retrieve the mags in a firefight, let alone put them back in without dislocating a shoulder!!! 

The drag handle on Wheelers' TV is an issue, the size and strength of the stiching needs to be VERY durable, as when you're dragging a heavier cat, like me or Westie47 (I broke the drag handle on his chest rig several years ago, imagine my horror). 

I have a Tactical Tailor TV, which has stood up VERY well under field conditions, and the closures on it are 3x Fastex which allow for good ventilation. I have yet to really challenge my issued TV, so anything with a zipper makes me a little nervous for a failure in the field. Any feedback on the Wheelers Modular TV would be appreciated.

TM


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Dec 2004)

What is the address for Dropzone's website?  I have searched for it in the past, and got nowhere...


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Dec 2004)

Never mind... I found it.  I'm sure his equipment is good, but that website BLOWS!  CP Gear is going to put him out of business, if he doesn't make it a whole lot more professional.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Dec 2004)

Blackhorse7,

www.dropzonetactical.com

Hollywood,

Are you talking about putting the mag pouches on the cadpat CF issue vest?   While I haven't handled it, I don't think that you'll be able to attach the MOLLE/PALS equipped CP 2x3 Mag. pouches on the sides due to it's unique funky velcro/strap attachment system?

I've looked at getting the Tactical Tailor Modular Vest, so it's good to hear some good feedback on it.   I'm currently using a Blackhawk (Craphawk) STRIKE Omega vest that was given to me.   I'm not nuts about it because of the zipper, the lack of PALS (the TT vest has 2 more channels on each front panel) and the stitching is pretty chincy (already have a seam on the shoulder patch coming out and the drag handle doesn't look like it would stand up to much).
http://www.blackhawkindustries.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=2829&d=

I've been looking at getting the I-RACK from Specialty Defense.   
http://secure.specialtydefense.com/cgi-bin/sds/S0006.html
http://lightfighter.net/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=7336015661&f=2106044761&m=370103008
It's relatively cheap at $49.99 US and has a ton of PALS.   I should have no problem putting 8 mags, 4 frag grenades, 1 SAW/C9 box, 2 smoke grenades, 2 pop flares, 1 Nalgene bottle, a first aid pouch, a compass/strobe pouch and some other various things on there.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Dec 2004)

Matt,

I was thinking about trying to attach them maybe modifying something that are on the after market mag pouches, so I can use them on the issued Tac Vest. The other thing I was thinking about is having the issued vest modified to accomodate 3 mags per mag pouch. I'm not too concerned about getting in trouble for it, troops have been modifying kit for eons so I'll just pay for it when it's time to turn it in. 

My only thoughts about using vests or kit in non cadpat is that it will stand out even more in an increasingly cadpat military environment.........

I don't have the modular vest from TT, but I have the assault vest with the mag pouches located on the left side and the rest of them, utility pouches. I would say though that I am impressed with the quality of the vest overall, so if you were to go with them, you can't lose. I have heard that Daves Army Surplus in New Westminster has an agreement with TT to build their line of gear in cadpat......

TM


----------



## Yeoman (6 Dec 2004)

we've got a mesh vest, and some pouches at the kit shop. it's not too shabby. I'd definetely use it if they ever allowed c9 gunners to use their own vest, but my TV will do the job.
Greg


----------



## chrisf (6 Dec 2004)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Never mind... I found it.   I'm sure his equipment is good, but that website BLOWS!   CP Gear is going to put him out of business, if he doesn't make it a whole lot more professional.



Just because his website doesn't compare to Canadian Peacekeeper, I don't think he's in any danger of loosing much business to them... unless they've drastically changed their production and design, peacekeeper doesn't exactly make great field gear, even when compared to other stuff in the same price range.

Don't get me wrong, their old stand-by, the FMP covers, are great, and their gear is of reasonable quality, and they also make a lot of odd things that no one else does, but based on past purchases, and gear I've seen that other people have purchased, I wouldn't buy any gear that needed to be relied on from them.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Dec 2004)

Matt,

My bad... I must have gone to an older site, beacuse the link you provided was MUCH better.  I still think CP Gear has a better design though... wider selection too.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Dec 2004)

Hollywood,

I'm currently using the Tactical Tailor Modular Medic Pouch and some of their Triple Mag M-16/C7 pouches.   They've all worked very well so far and were priced reasonably.   I have no qualms about buying again from Tactical Tailor.   

My only reason for not considering the MAV which you've got is that it doesn't have as much "real-estate" as I'd like.   I'm leaning more towards a chest-rig rather than a vest as the rigs tend to ride higher and interfer less with the waistbelt of a ruck.

I've used both the chest rig and tac-vest style of load-bearing gear and each have their pro's and cons, but right now I'm leaning back towards the chest rig approach, however I want a modular version.

The chest rig I've got is an old Canadianized Arktis inspired rig that a Sgt. in the Seaforth Highlander's designed and built back in the late 90's under the name "Saracen Military Products".  It has 3 triple mag. pouches in the center and has a C9 drum/2 qt. canteen pouch on the left and right sides and behind them on either side is a pouch specifically designed to hold the CF field dressing.  As per the Arktis rig it has an internal map pocket.  In addition to the CF field dressing pouches the left C9/2 qt. pouch has an integral bayonet frog built into a sleeve behind the pouch as one of its unique Canadianisms.

Once I get a digital camera I'll get some pictures of it online.

Blackhorse,

Yeah, I've seen the older Dropzone Tactical sight with all the line drawings and such.

It's not that Dropzone's stuff is bad, it's just that he has so little online for people to peruse.  If somebody's looking for a couple frag grenade pouches in cadpat and they can't find it there, they'll likely order it from Wheeler's/CP Gear where it's online and then add a few other things to their order to maximize the value they're getting for their shipping and handling charge.  That is business that Dropzone could be picking up if they had their entire product line on their site.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Dec 2004)

Matt,

I know Saracen, Rob was making some good products and there were a number of guys who were using his kit. I agree that there is not alot of 'real estate' when it comes to many of the tac vests out there, and that each person has there own requirements for what they want to carry. Tough call overall, and I would agree with the problems with TV's and how they accomodate the use of rucksacks. 

I think that it's going to be a juggling act in order to find the perfect solution. chest rigs are great for mags and some basic quick need kit, coupled with a patrol pack and a hydration system for some balance, I think thats a good way to go. I'm not really looking to spend much more on load bearing equipt. except for a pack, only because at the end of the day I think we'll be limited to what we can carry on ops. That being said, I'm wondering about modifying some pouches, to fit on the velcro system on the issued TV, and maybe having the size of the existing mag pouches increased to accomodate 3 mages each. You can always stash grenades in other places and pull 'em out.

TM


----------



## chrisf (6 Dec 2004)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> It's not that Dropzone's stuff is bad, it's just that he has so little online for people to peruse.   If somebody's looking for a couple frag grenade pouches in cadpat and they can't find it there, they'll likely order it from Wheeler's/CP Gear where it's online and then add a few other things to their order to maximize the value they're getting for their shipping and handling charge.   That is business that Dropzone could be picking up if they had their entire product line on their site.



From what I understand, Dropzone's focus isn't piecemeal sales to end consumers, rather, their main focus is bulk sales to distributers...

On the subject of Wheelers, if you do plan on ordering anything from them, you might as well go to their website via the link on *this* website, as army.ca gets a small percent of the revenues.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Dec 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> From what I understand, Dropzone's focus isn't piecemeal sales to end consumers, rather, their main focus is bulk sales to distributers...



I just think with the power of the internet and online commerce, the role of distributors is not as important as it once was to have your products get into the marketplace.  When you consider the geographic separation involved in Canada between distributors and consumers, especially when alot of your market is Army reservists spread in small units all across the country who don't have access to the kit shops on the reg. force bases that Dropzone markets alot to, or the Surplus stores he sells to either, e-commerce and catalog sales makes alot sense.  

Look at Mountain Equipment Co-Ops success, or even Wheeler's success as a mail-order/catalog based retailer.

However, at the end of the day it's a free market and Brian Kroon can run his business as he sees fit.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Dec 2004)

CP Gear's stuff is really that unreliable in the field?  I have had a couple of items from them, and I always thought they were built well.  But they are not seeing the use/abuse I would have been putting them through 10 years ago... now its usually from the patrol car into the office and back, with occasional bush bashing (very occasional...)


----------



## chrisf (6 Dec 2004)

They're durable enough, and they are warrantyed, for 5 years I believe, but compared to other manufacturers of comprable price range, at best, they're a poor second, at least for their tactical products.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Dec 2004)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> I know Saracen, Rob was making some good products and there were a number of guys who were using his kit.



Is Rob still doing the Saracen thing?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Dec 2004)

Matt,

I don't think so. He's busy with something new. I haven't really seen him much, Nov. 11th briefly, but thats it. I'm not sure though. Westie47 would know better than I would, so maybe when he's in, he'll let you know.

TM


----------



## robmika (7 Dec 2004)

To all,

No, Rob D is not doing the Saracen thing anymore.. to busy with a job and P\T army. So what you find out there is it!

As for modular vests, I have a tac tailor.. although it has now been HEAVILY modified to meet some of my requirements.
It has been combined with a combination of Tac Tailor CADPAT (Daves in New West) pouches, Dropzone CADPAT pouches, my own Frankenstein CADPAT
pouches, and I think and A&D on there somewhere.

As for the question of two triple mag pouches on the left.. this is the stnd brit PLCE vest set up... I tried it on the mod vest, but a combo of the weight of 6 mags on the front left (which was difficult to balance out on the right) and most importantly the "elevation" it gave the prone position.. you get those pouches right in the side of the stomach and it raises the prone profile.

to get around this I have used some Tac Tailor cadpat single shingles.. the ones with the bungee on top holding it in...
these are sweet.. I put the mags in upside down to keep the ammo nice and clean... but the getting of mags form these is far faster then a normal mag pouch and no worry of another mag falling out if the flap does not close... 

so picture if you will... one of each of these in the front right and left... off to the sides of these are the stnd tac tailor cadpat 3 mag pouches where they do not interfere with the prone position, and still balance the load.... plus one more single one the left chest.. the right chest is bare now, but I intend to put a horizontal type utility pouch there... likely A&D or wheeler.

further to the sides are the tac tailor zip utils, dropzone util, and attached to the outside of a util is a folding dump pouch cadpat.. on back is a tac tailor hydration sleeve.

other than the hydration sleeve, the back is bare to allow a nice fit for the ruck (no more buttpack screwing up the carriage).. naturally I can take the hydration bladder out to give a perfectly clean back (hydration cover adds no bulk)

as for quality out there... Tac tailor has been around and building gear for troops, spec ops guys, and contract for the military itself, for a while now.. they are good and use all the right materials... dropzone I find a little awkward but not bad.... peacekeeper I will get a pouch or two eventually and see how it works...

Peacekeeper may not do huge business simply because they are not going to wholesale to surplus stores, or kitshops.. you can get a 15% discount if you order a crap load of stuff.. but that is not enough profit margin for stores. They need to get their stuff OUT there for exposure.. then see what happens.

R


----------



## Paras (7 Dec 2004)

hey Rob Mika any chance you could post some pics of your set up.

thanks


----------



## westie47 (7 Dec 2004)

Matt, Rob D from the Seaforths is a very good friend of mine. A little history on his chest rig. He made the prototype in 1992 and he used it during the Medak Pocket. It has been combat tested! I got mine in 95 and swore by it for years. Actually last year I had A&D make a Cadpat version of it with a couple of small mods. It is on the Tiger Tactical website. I am up in the air about which way to go with webbing/vest. I'm looking at the A&D vest (holds 12-16 mags!), Tac Tailor 2 pce MAV, ESSTac BOAR, Wheelers CADPAT modular vest, etc. I want to be able to carry 10 mags min, 2 C9 boxes (if needed), water, smoke/frag/paraflares, 521 LAR (my A&D vest had one mag pouch removed and a pouch for the 521 LAR added), plus all the other minor minutae of an infantry sect comd. Does DropZone make something as well? I like their CADPAT smock, but I don't like the price ($400?). I'd sooner put that towards my Cadpat EMR!


----------



## noneck (8 Dec 2004)

The prototype Saracen Chest rig was made from two C9 pouches, 3 C7 pouches and some extra canvas from an 82 pattern ruck. I know I gave them to Rob when he sewed it together in his parents basement in 1992. I still have it, It has bright royal blue stitching but is still extremely functional. Rob also produced two assault packs and various webbing pieces in addition to a Section/Pl Commanders map model kit. Alas he is now to busy rescuing cats from trees to make kit.

Noneck


----------



## robmika (8 Dec 2004)

How do you post photos... I am having a keyboard user interface problem  :rage:


----------



## McGowan (8 Dec 2004)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I had a look at the Peacekeeper vests online.   While I haven't seen the vest in person, the two things I'm not nuts about are the zipper closure and the lack of a drag handle.
> 
> With that said, having expanded their line of field kit/tactical equipment and having it all online will certainly add some more competition to the Canadian kit manufacturing community.
> 
> Perhaps Wheeler's new website will spur Brian Kroon at Dropzone to get his website updated to include his company's complete product line...



Brian is a busy man though. I work with him alot, right now he is sending so much gear over to the men fighting, becasue our Cdn issue gear gave out.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (8 Dec 2004)

Westie 47 and noneck,

Thanks for the background on Rob's Chest-rig.   Ironically, I think the name he marketed it under was the "Grenadier Chest Rig".   Ironic being that nowhere on the rig is a place to put either frag grenades, M-203 round (mind you it was built in the pre-203 days), rifle grenades, or smoke grenades.     ;D

It could stand a few mods, such as fastex buckles on the front of the shoulder harness straps to make donning/doffing easier and a frag and smoke grenade pouches sewn to the C9 pouches, but other than that, for the time it was a very functional rig.   A MOLLE version with a H-Harness that has an integrated hydration bladder carrier (similar to the SO Tech www.specopstech.com Hydration Harness for their chest-rigs) would probably be the way to go today if Rob was still in the business.

I've still got mine and it's in great condition condition.  

Westie47, as for what rig will work best?   Decisions, decisions.   There are so many manufacturers out there, it's kind of like being a kid in a candy store.


----------



## westie47 (8 Dec 2004)

Rob called it the Grenadier as a reference to British Army Grenadiers, I believe.  My good friend noneck can probably clarify that better.  As for a rig, I though of a Tac Tailor or Wheeler's modular vest with an assortment of Cadpat pouches (Tac Tailor, ESSTac, A&D, CP,etc) or the A&D military vest heavily modified.


----------

